# Reloj digital con Pic C y 16f877A



## JPtronic (Ago 5, 2012)

Hola dejo adjunto un diseño de reloj digital, y el codigo fuente en C.








Saludos. 

Ahh por cierto soy nuevo, pronto subire mas circuitos como este a medida que lo perfeccione.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 15, 2013)

jhoncalle dijo:
			
		

> hola tienes el  hex y el archivo en el pic basic pro lo necesito
> GRACIAS!!


¿Leíste bien lo que comentó JPTronic?


JPtronic dijo:


> Hola dejo adjunto un diseño de reloj digital, y el *código fuente en C*.


El programa no lo escribió en PIC Basic Pro, sino en C.

Compilé el programa y adjunto el archivo ejecutable *.hex por si deseas armar el reloj de JPTronic.

Suerte.


----------



## ARKHARIOS (Sep 11, 2019)

Hola tendras por casualidad el esquematico del proyecto por favor?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2019)

ARKHARIOS dijo:


> Hola tendras por casualidad el esquematico del proyecto por favor?


¿ No viste el primer comentario del tema ? 
¿ Que te imaginas que es esto ?


----------

